# mid ipas



## Beamer (21/12/17)

Hey all,

Stumbled across two mid strength IPAs at my bowls club the other day. One was Goose island mid way IPA. I throughly enjoyed this beer, cant get enough of it. The other one also very enjoyable was mid ipa by hobo brewing also not a bad drop but not on tap like the goose is, came in a can. Any one stumbled across these?

Its an inspiration to brew some hoppy bitter mid strength


----------



## Judanero (22/12/17)

I've had the Hobo, thought it a great mid/session IPA.. I've not had the goose island but I'm in the midst of trying to nail a mid-IPA-If I could get all the flavour and profile from an IPA without feeling it after two pints I'd be a happy man.


----------



## droid (22/12/17)

I've had the Goose Island and it's a fantastic beer for 4%, truly a sessionable hoppy beer!


----------



## laxation (22/12/17)

if you're interested in making your own, this book might be good

https://www.amazon.com/dp/1938469410/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## homebrewnewb (22/12/17)

is it this one?
https://www.ratebeer.com/beer/goose-island-midway-ipa-2015-and-prior/30836/

the full is good-ish and definitely not bad for megaswill.


----------



## Beamer (26/12/17)

Yeah thats the one. Do yourself a favour if you see it and give it a go


----------



## Dan Pratt (26/12/17)

just had Fixations new session IPA called Obsession IPA ( excellent word play! )

pretty good, absolutely loaded with Mosaic.


----------

